# Roundhouse R - Berlin Feb 2012



## Priority 7 (Feb 9, 2012)

Not a lot I can really tell you about this site I am afraid, its a roundhouse in Berlin used for service and redirecting train engines...

























































Thanks for looking


----------



## Pincheck (Feb 9, 2012)

really nice mate


----------



## lilli (Feb 9, 2012)

love that ... almost worth another Germany trip for


----------



## skeleton key (Feb 9, 2012)

Cracking shots there P7 

SK


----------



## oldscrote (Feb 10, 2012)

glorious love the roof


----------



## KingRat (Feb 10, 2012)

This is nice bloke, really nice.


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 10, 2012)

Why is my house square? That's stunning! Loving your adventures!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Feb 10, 2012)

stunning pics! and suitably jealous here!


----------



## Priority 7 (Feb 10, 2012)

thanks all I am loving it out here


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 10, 2012)

That roof is awesome. And it's NOT Pankow Roundhouse then?


----------



## tank2020 (Feb 10, 2012)

Amazing, i can see an expedition coming on


----------



## smileysal (Feb 10, 2012)

Gorgeous, gorgeous building. Would love to see this fully restored. Excellent pics, love this.  

 Sal


----------



## Lady_Croft (Feb 10, 2012)

Wow! These photos are sweet!!~


----------



## King Al (Feb 10, 2012)

Great find P7! that roof is really something


----------



## ccolumbus (Feb 17, 2012)

Nice photos mate! I've made so many holidays to Berlin and every time I'm there there's always something that's missed out. I came across an abandoned Berlin blog recently. I've visited all the usual suspects but it looks like there are still a few gems to be discovered!


----------

